# Exposure statistics



## Zafar Iqbal (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd like to get a overview of how my exposure push/pull tendencies are. Is there any way or plugin that would allow me to do this? I don't mean on just a single photo, but say, 100 or 1000 photos.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you wanting to see the exposure compensation value you set in the camera, or are you wanting to see the values of the Exposure slider in Lightroom?


----------



## Zafar Iqbal (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm interested in the values from the Exposure slider in LR.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 1, 2012)

Look up my ListView plugin and export the data to Excel.

John


----------



## Zafar Iqbal (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome. This looks like it do does pretty much what I was looking for. I'll have a closer look.

One question though. I wasn't able to find anything about this on the pages: Some photos listed appear in green and others in red. What do these colors mean?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are your coloured labels 

john


----------



## Zafar Iqbal (Dec 3, 2012)

But of cause they are. Nice. And thanks.


----------

